# Encerrar a los ancianos en las cárceles



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2010)

¡Qué gran idea! 

Colocar a las personas de edad en las cárceles y los delincuentes en las residencias de ancianos. 

De esta manera, nuestros ancianos tendrían acceso a una ducha todos los días, al ocio, paseos, medicamentos, exámenes dentales y médicos regulares. Recibirían sillas de ruedas etc. 
Recibirían el dinero en vez de pagar por su alojamiento. 
Tendrían derecho a la vigilancia continua por video, por lo que de inmediato recibirían la asistencia después de una caída u otra emergencia. 
Sus camas se lavarían dos veces a la semana, lavada y planchada la ropa con regularidad. 
Un guardia vendría cada 20 minutos y les llevaría sus comidas y sus bocadillos directamente a su habitación. 
Tendrían un lugar especial para recibir a su familia. 
Tendrían acceso a una biblioteca, sala de ejercicios, terapia física y espiritual, así como la piscina e incluso la enseñanza gratuita. 
Pijamas, zapatos, zapatillas y asistencia jurídica gratuita bajo petición. 
Con un patio de ejercicios, rodeado por un hermoso jardín. 
Cada hombre de edad tendría derecho a un ordenador, televisión, radio y llamadas ilimitadas. 
Tendrían una "junta directiva" para escuchar las quejas y los guardias tienen un código de conducta que debe respetarse! 

Los delincuentes tendrían platos fríos, se quedarían solos y sin vigilancia. Las luces se apagarían a las 20: 00 horas. 
Tendrían derecho a un baño a la semana (y más todavía!), vivirían en una pequeña habitación y por la que tendrían que pagar al menos 2.000 euros por mes, sin esperanza de salir con vida. 

¡De esta forma habría justicia para todos!


----------



## angel36 (Dic 15, 2010)

muy bueno..........

sin dudas........


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 15, 2010)

¿Sera que Dosmetros esta llegando a esa etapa?.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 15, 2010)

Ni un paso atras! Dosme presidente!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 15, 2010)

O que en vez de ir preso prefiero el ancianatorio


----------



## sergio barasz (Dic 15, 2010)

muy bueno el comentario..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2010)

buena idea,nomas que los presos no  estarian muy de acuerdo 
se te olvido mencionar   que tendrían  las visitas sanitarias (sexo sexo)


----------



## angel36 (Dic 15, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> buena idea,nomas que los presos no  estarian muy de acuerdo
> se te olvido mencionar   que tendrían  las visitas sanitarias (sexo sexo)




te estas juntando mucho con los conejos vo.....jejejej



Ratmayor dijo:


> Ni un paso atras! Dosme presidente!!!


 te lo imaginas con remera y boina roja....jajjajja


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 15, 2010)

angel36 dijo:


> te lo imaginas con remera y boina roja....jajjajja




Ya acaba de perder mi voto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 15, 2010)

el coronel aldo rico es enormeee  ,dosme le caería muy bien el uniforme ,nomas  que valla practicando  voz de mando 
luego le damos el cargo de comandante y listo 
PD;
     es la primavera la primavera casi verano casi verano,no los conejos  jajaja


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2010)




----------



## Imzas (Dic 20, 2010)

Igual me da pena, ya que los ancianitos estan tanbotados como los presos, muchos familiares los encierran para no ir a verlos mas, y los viejitos se mueren de pena. Mi padre dice que nos e iria a un asilod e ancianos, ya que el puede valerse por si solo todavia. Y alla tendrai que estar a la dispocision de quienes los 'cuidan' (más bien su dinero).
EN Chile, hay carceles modelo, donde se enseñan oficios a los reos, donde hay buena proporciond e Gendarmes-Reos, donde hay lugares donde plantar huertos, hacer ejercicios, etc. Per lamentablemente seran dos o tres, y la mayoria de las carceles son inhumanas, aun para reos, aumentando el descontento de estos, el peligro que corren los gendarmes que los vigilan, y por ende la corrupciond e éstos ultimos para evitar atentados. Sumemos, a eso el hacinamiento, falta de higiene, deterioro de instalaciones, etc.


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 20, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> . . . se te olvido mencionar   que tendrían  las visitas sanitarias (sexo sexo)



Y en las visitas conyugales: ¿como van hacer Alba Q Lozano y Emma Marcela Rico, para que le permitan la visita simultanea a Dosmetros?.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2010)

será cuestión de ponerle voluntad . . . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 20, 2010)

que asi sea ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------

